
Samsung’s Bizarre Emojis - coldtea
https://hackernoon.com/samsungs-bizarre-emojis-6be568a3b7d9
======
chch
I'm surprised the article doesn't mention my favorite, the simple Cookie:

[https://emojipedia.org/cookie/](https://emojipedia.org/cookie/)

Everyone decided cookies are probably chocolate chip cookies, except Samsung,
who apparently got confused during the process...

------
gumby
Is there a Korean cultural bias in the choice? The iOS emojis (I'm an iOS user
so I"m speaking generally, and not from this article) remind me very closely
to the DoCoMo emoji I had in Japan in the 1990s.

~~~
duskwuff
Entirely possible. Emojipedia has previously noted that the Samsung Galaxy
Note 7 was missing the emoji for "Map of Japan", "Crossed Flags" (which is
typically depicted as a pair of Japanese flags), and "Chart Increasing With
Yen".

[http://blog.emojipedia.org/samsung-puts-japan-back-on-the-
ma...](http://blog.emojipedia.org/samsung-puts-japan-back-on-the-map/)

------
mort96
Why is there an annoying "open in app" button covering the content? it's just
text and pictures, my web browser handles that just fine. If I want to open it
in an app, I can open it in pocket.

~~~
brainfire
It's hosted on Medium and that's the app it's talking about. I still don't
know why anyone would do that though.

I was confused by this a while back on the Slack engineering blog - "why would
I want to open this in Slack??"

------
wand3r
Those are terrible. The grimace one wasn't terrible; so I thought, "hmm, this
is likely the worst of what is a totally trivial problem". The problem is
trivial but it went _down hill_ quality wise. I would say honestly, a new user
or user of any platform other than Samsung is going to have some awkward and
confusing exchanges.

